# via Knez Mihajlova / via Principe Mihailo - Toponimi in altre lingue



## fabri85

Si tratta di una strada di Belgrado. Google mi da esattamente gli stessi risultati per le due voci. La mia domanda è: qual è la traduzione giusta in questi casi? Qualcuno sa dirmi come faccio a scoprire qual è la nomenclatura esatta di una via straniera in italiano, ovvero quando è giusto tradurla o quando non lo si dovrebbe fare? Esiste una fonte sicura da consultare? Per esperienza ho visto che vie/piazze come "piazza del Mercato" / "piazza del Senato" vanno sempre tradotte in italiano, lo stesso vale per vie/piazze rese famose da eventi storici. Essendo la via di Belgrado in questione abbastanza famosa per i suoi negozi sarei tentato a tradurla, appunto perchè è famosa..è questa la strada giusta o non centra niente?
Interessante notare poi come ci sono eccezioni, tipo via Bangla che può anche essere lasciata Bangla Road pur non essendo situata in un paese anglofono poichè è una strada estremamente turistica.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Più che una domanda linguistica mi sembra una questione di convenzioni..


----------



## fabri85

Beh è comunque una domanda da linguisti.


----------



## Lorena1970

Personalmente sono contraria a tradurre i nomi delle strade/piazze/palazzi  etc. e trovo raramente (ovvero direi mai) nomi tradotti, a meno che non si tratti di testi storici/scolastici dove la traduzione - che meterei comunque tra parentesi accanto al nome originale - può agevolare "pronunce impronunciabili", quali sono (per noi) quelle dei paesi dell'Est. Ma anche in questo caso resto contraria.

Una domanda: non sarebbe questo un argomento adatto al "forum solo italiano" piuttosto che a quello italiano-inglese...?


----------



## fabri85

Ti ringrazio Lorena.. ho comunque pensato che non può mai essere ritenuto errore se lo lascio in lingua originale alla fine, e così ho optato. Beh comunque è un argomento che reputo interessante. Personalmente, ad esempio, odio quando le parole road/street vengono lasciate in inglese se il paese non è anglofono anzichè essere tradotte con "via".



Lorena1970 said:


> Personalmente sono contraria a tradurre i nomi delle strade/piazze/*palazzi* etc. e trovo raramente (ovvero direi mai) nomi tradotti, a meno che non si tratti di testi storici/scolastici dove la traduzione - che meterei comunque tra parentesi accanto al nome originale - può agevolare "pronunce impronunciabili", quali sono (per noi) quelle dei paesi dell'Est. Ma anche in questo caso resto contraria.
> 
> Una domanda: non sarebbe questo un argomento adatto al "forum solo italiano" piuttosto che a quello italiano-inglese...?



Beh però aspetta, i nomi dei palazzi bisogna tradurli.


----------



## Lorena1970

fabri85 said:


> Ti ringrazio Lorena.. ho comunque pensato che non può mai essere ritenuto errore se lo lascio in lingua originale alla fine, e così ho optato. Beh comunque è un argomento che reputo interessante. Personalmente, ad esempio, odio quando le parole road/street vengono lasciate in inglese se il paese non è anglofono anzichè essere tradotte con "via" vuoi dire che tu diresti "Via Reggente (Regent's Street), Via Oxford (Oxford Street), Strada del re (King's Road) etc.etc.... e chi lo capirebbe...? E al contrario, pensa se traducessero "Big Ship Square" (Piazza Navona) o "Flower's Saint Mary" (Santa Maria del Fiore)...


----------



## fabri85

se il paese non è anglofono, avevo scritto.


----------



## Lorena1970

fabri85 said:


> se il paese non è anglofono, avevo scritto.


Appunto! Quindi in Italia li tradurresti...no? E quello che ho esemplificato sarebbe il risultato.....


----------



## fabri85

ahh sì, scusa. Mi sa ke da ora in poi risolvo il problema lasciando sempre il nome in lingua originale, almeno che non ci siano eccezioni come "piazza del Mercato" ecc XD Grazie per il contributo!


----------



## Lorena1970

fabri85 said:


> ahh sì, scusa. Mi sa ke da ora in poi risolvo il problema lasciando sempre il nome in lingua originale, almeno che non ci siano eccezioni come "piazza del Mercato" ecc  Sì, "piazza del mercato" è in luogo che esiste quasi in tutte le città, quindi_ può _essere tradotto anche se io lascierei SEMPRE il nome originale e metterei la traduzione tra parentesi o con una nota esplicativa in fondo al capitolo/paragrafo


----------



## furs

Aggiungerei anche che nel caso proposto dall'OP, tutte e due le versioni sono in realta' pasticciate, perche' in originale e' Ulica (non via) Knez Mihailova, mentre in italiano e' via Principe Michele (e non Mihailo). Comunque, anch'io lascerei l'originale!


----------



## fabri85

furs said:


> Aggiungerei anche che nel caso proposto dall'OP, tutte e due le versioni sono in realta' pasticciate, perche' in originale e' Ulica (non via) Knez Mihailova, mentre in italiano e' via Principe Michele (e non Mihailo). Comunque, anch'io lascerei l'originale!


risolto il problema di Knez Mihajlova, direi che però preferisco sempre tradurre "via" onde evitare confusioni, a meno che non sia originariamente street/road/avenue


----------



## furs

Opinabile, ma ovviamente ognuno ha il diritto ad avere la prioria idea...


----------



## francisgranada

fabri85 said:


> risolto il problema di Knez Mihajlova, direi che però preferisco sempre tradurre "via" onde evitare confusioni, a meno che non sia originariamente street/road/avenue



Il problema e questo: Le versioni _Ulica Knez Mihailova_, _Via Principe Michele_, _Via Knez Mihailo _hanno senso. Invece _Via Knez Mihailova _è grammaticalmente sbagliato, perché il principe si chiamava _Mihailo _e non _Mihailova_. La terminazione -_ova _è una desinenza che esprime la proprietà, appartenenza ecc. (grosso modo corrisponde alla preposizione _di_ nell'italiano). 

Non ha senso dire p.e. _la casa di Knez Mihailova, _invece va bene_ la casa di Knez Mihailo, _oppure secondo me ancora meglio:_ la casa di (del) Principe Mihailo,_ perché _knez _non fa parte del suo nome e quindi si può tradurre. 

Dunque, io proporrei una delle seguenti varianti:
- la via del Principe Mihailo (che è la traduzione di _Ulica Knez Mihailova)_
- la via _Ulica Knez Mihailova _(mantenendo anche la parola _ulica_)


----------



## fabri85

Grazie mille per l'intervento Francis, interessante..


----------



## francisgranada

Prego  ...

P.S. Mi viente in mente ancora un altro aspetto: leggendo il titolo della tua domanda, nel primo momento ho pensato che si tratti di qualcuno che infatti si chiama _Mihailova. _Nelle lingue slave (non in tutte) la desinenza _-ova_ si usa in alcuni casi anche per creare cognomi di donne, vedi p.e. Nadezhda Mihailova (d'origine bulgara). 

Ovviamente, non è detto che un lettore italiano debba sapere tutte queste cose ...  Comunque, a me pare più corretto mantenere il nome del principe in questione nella sua forma "non declinata" per evitare eventuali confusioni, oppure non tradurre il nome della detta via in assoluto.


----------



## furs

Mihailova e' il genitivo. Pertanto, secondo me o lasci Mihailova (originale) o traduci in Michele. 
Non dici mica 'la regina Elizabeth' no?


----------



## fabri85

francisgranada said:


> P.S. Mi viente in mente ancora un altro aspetto: leggendo il titolo della tua domanda, nel primo momento ho pensato che si tratti di qualcuno che infatti si chiama _Mihailova. _Nelle lingue slave (non in tutte) la desinenza _-ova_ si usa in alcuni casi anche per creare cognomi di donne, vedi p.e. Nadezhda Mihailova (d'origine bulgara).
> 
> Ovviamente, non è detto che un lettore italiano debba sapere tutte queste cose ... Comunque, a me pare più corretto mantenere il nome del principe in questione nella sua forma "non declinata" per evitare eventuali confusioni, oppure non tradurre il nome della detta via in assoluto.


Infatti io sapevo che ova designasse un nome di donna, non sapevo il fatto del genitivo. Credo sia un po' surreale vedere le desinenze e cambiarle nel caso (pensa un po' se la via fosse stata russa, mano nei capelli)



furs said:


> Mihailova e' il genitivo. Pertanto, secondo me o lasci Mihailova (originale) o traduci in Michele.


assolutamente. Grazie dell'interesse ragazzi, anche se il progetto di traduzioni dove sorgeva questa questione l'avevo già consegnato ieri lol


----------



## francisgranada

furs said:


> Mihailova e' il genitivo.



E' un po' più complicato, perché il proprio genitivo del sostantivo Mihailo è _Mihaila ._.. ma questo non è importante dal punto di vista del nostro tema. Sta fatto che la desinenza -ova ha la funzione di genitivo, e questo vale originalmente anche per i cognomi femminili (la moglie/figlia _di Mihailo_ > _Mihailova_).



> ... Pertanto, secondo me o lasci Mihailova (originale) ...



Appunto, ma tutto il nome della via, non solo la parola Mihailova.


----------



## danguba

Il mio prfessore diceva sempre che i nomi delle strade, delle piazze... non si traducono mai.


fabri85 said:


> Si tratta di una strada di Belgrado. Google mi da esattamente gli stessi risultati per le due voci. La mia domanda è: qual è la traduzione giusta in questi casi? Qualcuno sa dirmi come faccio a scoprire qual è la nomenclatura esatta di una via straniera in italiano, ovvero quando è giusto tradurla o quando non lo si dovrebbe fare? Esiste una fonte sicura da consultare? Per esperienza ho visto che vie/piazze come "piazza del Mercato" / "piazza del Senato" vanno sempre tradotte in italiano, lo stesso vale per vie/piazze rese famose da eventi storici. Essendo la via di Belgrado in questione abbastanza famosa per i suoi negozi sarei tentato a tradurla, appunto perchè è famosa..è questa la strada giusta o non centra niente?
> Interessante notare poi come ci sono eccezioni, tipo via Bangla che può anche essere lasciata Bangla Road pur non essendo situata in un paese anglofono poichè è una strada estremamente turistica.


----------



## Blackman

Se non si tratta di nomi scritti in alfabeti diversi da quello latino, non vanno tradotti, mai. Che senso o quale utilità pratica può avere tradurre il nome di una via o di una città?

Un conto è tradurre il nome di una città come Bejing/Pechino o delle sue vie, che a lasciarli in originale non riuscirebbe a leggerli nessuno, un altro è tradurre il nome di una via ungherese. A che serve? Non ha alcun senso neppure tradurre _Via. _Che hai mai visto _Via Oxford Street _o _Piazza de la Concorde?_


----------



## fabinn

Mi riallaccio a questo thread, perché sono colto da un dubbio: giustamente i nomi scritti in alfabeti diversi vanno tradotti, ma che dire dei nomi, ad esempio, delle città tedesche? Lo chiedo perché ho trovato Augsburg, che in italiano viene detta Augusta, Regensburg --> Ratisbona; specialmente con le città meno famose non si sa bene come regolarsi, perché sulle mappe si trova scritto il nome in lingua originale, per cui il fatto che Augsburg in italiano si traduca Augusta ti spiazza... come regolarsi?


----------



## fabri85

fabinn said:


> Mi riallaccio a questo thread, perché sono colto da un dubbio: giustamente i nomi scritti in alfabeti diversi vanno tradotti, ma che dire dei nomi, ad esempio, delle città tedesche? Lo chiedo perché ho trovato Augsburg, che in italiano viene detta Augusta, Regensburg --> Ratisbona; specialmente con le città meno famose non si sa bene come regolarsi, perché sulle mappe si trova scritto il nome in lingua originale, per cui il fatto che Augsburg in italiano si traduca Augusta ti spiazza... come regolarsi?


qui non c è dubbio, augsburg è il nome tedesco, in italiano è Augusta. Ci sono sempre delle eccezioni pero' tipo Dubrovnik.. in italiano è Ragusa ma è preferibile lasciare il nome in croato in questo caso.


----------



## furs

fabri85 said:


> qui non c è dubbio, augsburg è il nome tedesco, in italiano è Augusta. Ci sono sempre delle eccezioni pero' tipo Dubrovnik.. in italiano è Ragusa ma è preferibile lasciare il nome in croato in questo caso.



E perche' di grazia? Si dice Zagabria, Spalato, e Belgrado, no? E allora perche' proprio per Ragusa vogliamo fare un eccezione?


----------



## fabri85

Blackman said:


> Non ha alcun senso neppure tradurre _Via. _Che hai mai visto _Via Oxford Street _o _Piazza de la Concorde?_


è chiaro che se la via è in UK/America/Aus resta street/avenue etc, il mio dubbio sorgeva quando ad esempio in inglese leggo Surawongse Road, in Thailandia, che secondo me è già sbagliato in partenza perchè dovrebbe essere Thanon (via o viale non ho capito bene in lingua originale) Surawongse.



furs said:


> E perche' di grazia? Si dice Zagabria, Spalato, e Belgrado, no? E allora perche' proprio per Ragusa vogliamo fare un eccezione?


Per due motivi: 
- c è l'aeroporto sia a Dubrovnik che a Ragusa e potrebbe essere confuso
- un agenzia è difficile che ti fa un pacchetto dicendoti "pacchetto per Ragusa in Croazia".
La compagnia per cui lavoro non vuole che si traduca "Ragusa (in Croazia)" per questo..


----------



## furs

A prescindere che l'aeroporto sta a Comiso, che non e' Ragusa, non scordarti che il discorso dei nomi croati delle citta' istraine e dalmate e' una vexata quaestio che urta tuttora molti nervi scoperti (tra cui i miei). E' necessario pertanto usare un minimo di buonsenso...


----------



## fabri85

Che dirti, a me è stato detto di non tradurre Dubrovnik che ci posso fare 
Proprio ieri ho avuto un problema con la traduzione di Gold Coast, in Australia, che secondo me non va assolutamente tradotto, secondo i miei superiori si con Costa d'Oro.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

anche secondo me è giusto lasciare il nome originale, *onde evitare incomprensioni reciproche*. Via dovrebbe rimanere via, così come per ulica X, trg X, o Y roado square, come detto dagli  amici che mi hanno preceduto.


----------



## fabri85

Comunque a volte la questione sulla traduzione di via/piazza.. è resa abbastanza complicata dal fatto che alcune alcune  (specialmente nei paesi arabi) hanno un doppio nome ufficiale in inglese e in quel caso è sbagliato tradurre via, in italiano. Il problema è scoprirlo, non sempre è facile.


----------



## Blackman

La questione della grafia in toponomastica e cartografia è annosa e va posta su vari livelli. Non è una traduzione (non del vocabolo almeno, piuttosto di un alfabeto in un altro), non esiste una regola e non esisterà mai. Ogni lingua e ogni cultura _traduce_ per sé e per il proprio uso le carte geografiche. Il planisfero in lingua inglese è semplicemente quello che risulta fruibile ai più per convenzione e per ragioni storiche.
La traduzione di Dubrovnik in Ragusa ha senso in determinati contesti e non ne ha nessuno in altri. La città si chiama Dubrovnik e, oltre a essere leggibile, alla stragrande maggioranza di noi non serve sapere che in italiano si tradurrebbe in Ragusa ( o che si chiamava Ragusa per davvero decenni fa ). L'illeggibile ( per noi ) nome di una via thailandese viene "tradotto" ( non è una vera traduzione, lo ribadisco) in inglese perché lo si possa leggere e si possa individuare tale via, tutti poi si limitano a usarlo in inglese o a tradurlo nei propri alfabeti, sempre e soltanto per poterlo leggere ( sanscrito-inglese-giapponese o sanscrito-giapponese, per esempio). Il successivo tentativo di una traduzione _dall'inglese_ all'italiano è operazione priva di senso.

Per concludere, la regola, se non quella dettata dal buonsenso e dall'esame del caso particolare, non esiste. Il nome di una città o di una via va riportato nella grafia originale se è leggibile da chi lo dovrà leggere, altrimenti in quella convenzionalmente accettata, che nella maggior parte dei casi è quella inglese. Ciò non toglie che ci si possa dilettare in una traduzione, anche solo per puro divertimento.




fabri85 said:


> Che dirti, a me è stato detto di non tradurre Dubrovnik che ci posso fare
> Proprio ieri ho avuto un problema con la traduzione di Gold Coast, in Australia, che secondo me non va assolutamente tradotto, secondo i miei superiori si con Costa d'Oro.



Dipende, se scrivessi un saggio sulla storia di Gold Coast in Australia sarebbe inevitabile doverlo tradurre per motivi didattici, almeno una volta. Non mi viene in mente nessun altro caso in cui questa traduzione possa avere un senso e, se non è questo il caso, i tuoi superiori sbagliano proprio di brutto.



fabri85 said:


> è chiaro che se la via è in UK/America/Aus resta street/avenue etc, il mio dubbio sorgeva quando ad esempio in inglese leggo Surawongse Road, in Thailandia, che secondo me è già sbagliato in partenza perchè dovrebbe essere Thanon (via o viale non ho capito bene in lingua originale) Surawongse.



Se il cartografo avesse scritto _Surawongse Thanon _non avremmo mai potuto capire che si tratta di una via. Per quanto ne sappiamo di thailandese, forse neppure il concetto stesso di _via_ corrisponde al nostro, oppure è già contenuto in _Surawongse.

_


fabinn said:


> Mi riallaccio a questo thread, perché sono colto da un dubbio: giustamente i nomi scritti in alfabeti diversi vanno tradotti, ma che dire dei nomi, ad esempio, delle città tedesche? Lo chiedo perché ho trovato Augsburg, che in italiano viene detta Augusta, Regensburg --> Ratisbona; specialmente con le città meno famose non si sa bene come regolarsi, perché sulle mappe si trova scritto il nome in lingua originale, per cui il fatto che Augsburg in italiano si traduca Augusta ti spiazza... come regolarsi?



Io lascerei _Augsburg. _Se pensi alle città _meno famose _, che sò, della Cina (praticamente tutte...), capisci che a volergli trovare un nome tradotto in italiano ci si ritrova di fronte a un problema ben più serio...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Attenzione, però, Blackman: un conto è che se conosciamo il nome di Augsburg possiamo evitare di dire Augusta, ma tutt'altra cosa, e se mi permetti errata, è dire che non importa quale sia il nome della città di Ragusa (o di Pola, o di Spalato, o di Fiume). In questi casi non si tratta di traduzioni, ma dei nomi veri di queste località. Poi si può discutere quanto siano italiane e quanto no, e perché non sono su territorio italiano, ma sarebbe importante evitare, come è successo prima, di toccare nervi scoperti incautamente. Anche perché, mentre Istambul è da noi oggi accettato come epiteto, e non tradotto, anche se fino al Seicento si diceva Costantinopoli o Bisanzio, ciò non vuol dire che si debba smettere di chiamare le città col nome che avevano (o che si è dato in traduzione: passi per Augusta, che è meno conosciuta, ma Parigi, Londra, Berlino, Pechino?).


----------



## Blackman

Non hai colto il punto Cosimo. Io non ho mai sostenuto che si debba _smettere_ di fare qualcosa. Io dico che non esiste regola e che ogni caso va esaminato nel giusto contesto. Senza toccare nervi scoperti, io visualizzo quotidianamente la carta geografica per lavoro e vedo che quella città della Croazia è riportata come _Dubrovnik_. Qualche volta parlo al telefono con chi vive e lavora lassù che mi risponde sempre, qualche volta in italiano e qualche altra in inglese, "Dubrovnik". Mi accade di sapere che in un periodo relativamente recente si chiamava _Ragusa_ ma, per vicende storiche indipendenti dalla mia volontà, nel 2011 è conosciuta come Dubrovnik. Altre volte converso, sempre telefonicamente, con Pechino e il più delle volte rilevo un certo disappunto da parte del mio interlocutore per dover essere costretto a chiamare la città dove vive _Bejing_, al solo scopo di farsi capire da me ( non mi azzardo a opporgli _Pechino_ per ovvie ragioni...). Ho provato a chiamare "_Londra_" Londra quando parliamo di Londra, ma mi sono trovato costretto a chiamarla _London_ ( che sarebbe poi il suo vero nome ). Ricordo di aver chiamato _Ista*n*bul _(pare che i turchi non si interessino più di tanto alla nostra regola "_m davanti a p e b_"...o *forse* perché ha la medesima radice di Afghan_istan_, Turkmen_istan_, Beluc_istan_ e via dicendo...chissà.) quella bellissima città sul Bosforo durante un'interrogazione di Storia alle medie: ero solo un ragazzo e lo feci senza pensare, ma mi costò un bruttissimo 6 in quella materia.

Chiamala pure Augusta, sta' solo attento che il tuo interlocutore sappia di cosa parli, potrebbe pensare che stai parlando di sua zia.



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Attenzione, però, Blackman: un conto è che se conosciamo il nome di Augsburg possiamo evitare di dire Augusta, ma tutt'altra cosa, e se mi permetti errata, è dire che non importa quale sia il nome della città di Ragusa (o di Pola, o di Spalato, o di Fiume). In questi casi non si tratta di traduzioni, ma dei nomi veri di queste località. Poi si può discutere quanto siano italiane e quanto no, e perché non sono su territorio italiano, ma sarebbe importante evitare, come è successo prima, di toccare nervi scoperti incautamente. Anche perché, mentre Istambul è da noi oggi accettato come epiteto, e non tradotto, anche se fino al Seicento si diceva Costantinopoli o Bisanzio, ciò non vuol dire che si debba smettere di chiamare le città col nome che avevano (o che si è dato in traduzione: passi per Augusta, che è meno conosciuta, ma Parigi, Londra, Berlino, Pechino?).


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Va bene, allora però la prossima volta che si parla di Grecia, chiamala col suo nome, e anche la prossima volta che parliamo degli Etruschi o dei Sioux o di San Pietroburgo (non vorrei che un russo si offendesse, come mi offendo io a morte quando qualche inglese dice Rome, capirai...).
Non vorrei credessi che io ce l'ho con te o che mi difendo con troppa partigianeria, beninteso. Però, c'è anche da dire che le cose hanno nomi convenzionali, e tali nomi si differenziano un poco in base ai contesti d'uso. Non ci sogneremmo di dire via Oxford o via Abbazia, ma diciamo tranquillamente Borgogna e Francia (e che dire della Sciampagna?).
Quanto alla città che si poggia sui due estremi del bosforo, io l'ho chiamata Istambul solo perché, se noti, per noi è più che normale assimilare la nasale al luogo di articolazione della consonante successiva (quindi anche a scrivere Istanbul, noi pronunciamo Istambul) per questo ho trovato corretto fare questo aggiustamento fonetico, da noi permesso (una microtraduzione, potremmo dire )


----------



## fabri85

Microtraduzioni a parte, come giustamente hai detto le cose hanno nomi convenzionali, di conseguenza, a mio parere, Augsburg è Augusta e sarebbe un errore lasciarlo in lingua originale. Vi ricordo che parliamo di traduzioni, no di fonetica o robe simili


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Fabri, era solo una puntualizzazione che mi è stata fatta notare e a cui ho risposto... Nessun OT, rientra nella trattazione anche questo. 
Comunque sono d'accordo sulla tua specificazione (farei notare altri esempi come Dublino o Edimburgo...)


----------



## fabinn

Mah, secondo me non se ne esce. Personalmente preferisco rimanere alla versione originale, nei casi di città "semi sconosciute" alla massa, tipo Augsburg/Augusta; del resto è ovvio che München diventa Monaco, e Nürnberg Norimberga. Alla fine però vorrei ripetere, per chiudere, la frase di Blackman che meglio sintetizza il tutto: "La questione della grafia in toponomastica e cartografia è annosa e va posta su vari livelli". Confermo.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sì. Concordo.


----------



## pizzi

Ho letto questa discussione, e credo manchi un dato fondamentale, che funge da discrimine, e cioè il contesto d'uso.

A chi ci rivolgiamo e con quale mezzo? 
Stiamo  redigendo una guida turistica per italiani? Allora scriveremo il nome  della via/piazza/ponte e quel che è, come viene scritto (e magari  pronunciato) in quel luogo, con accanto qualcosa che ci spieghi dove  siamo (_questa strada si chiama Strand e vi sono molti negozi di lusso_) e in che direzione andare. 
Nelle regioni italiane di confine i toponimi sono in italiano/lingua contigua.
In questi casi, l'obiettivo è la chiarezza.
Stiamo  scrivendo un testo scientifico e vogliamo far capire che c'è un abisso  fonetico tra quel che diciamo noi da secoli e come gli autoctoni  chiamano il loro paese? Allora possiamo affiancare a Egitto la parentesi  (_in arabo: Msr_). L'obiettivo è di tipo culturale. Se lo usate in un'agenzia di viaggi, vi guarderanno in modo strano.
Esistono  poi realtà lavorative diverse, con codici differenti, che variano tra  italiano e diverse lingue/culture. L'obiettivo è la chiarezza  commerciale, quindi si creano compromessi puntuali, a volte antitetici  tra di loro.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ovviamente, il dato preponderante in tal senso è contestuale. Con un tedesco non useresti parlare di Augusta, ma di Augsburg; similmente, tra italiani non si parla di Beijing o di London, ma di Pechino o di Londra. Sono favorevole, devo dire, alle traduzioni, e per alcuni motivi secondo me non trascurabili: ad esempio, la facilità di comprensione del significato del nome di una città, ma anche una maggiore chiarezza d'uso (adattare i vocaboli altrui coi nostri morfemi è un lavoro che va ponderato, come spesso non si fa) e inoltre una maggiore facilità di conversazione (o sappiamo pronunciare tutti i fonemi del mondo alla perfezione?).
Altro discorso è quanto le traduzioni dei nomi delle città siano fedeli; spesso infatti esse sono frutto di consolidate trascrizioni, secondo la fonologia italiana, della resa fonetica del vocabolo nella lingua d'uso. Ma un difetto di applicazione non inficia, di solito, una metodologia generale. E così non mi pare accada in questo caso.


----------



## violadaprile

Quando, percorrendo i vari studi storici, ho incontrato l'Alsazia-Lorena, ho immaginato quei regni dove le principesse sfuggivano ai draghi e i principi combattevano per i diritti al trono.

È solo molto di recente che, viaggiando, ho scoperto che la Lorena in realtà si chiama Le Haut-Rhin, ossia l'Alto Reno, e che l'Alsazia, che in gran parte corrisponde al Basso Reno, con tutta probabilità significa Antica Sassonia (per quel poco di tedesco che ricordo).

Una caduta verticale nella realtà ... fine delle principesse e dei draghi, nomi che improvvisamente diventano solo toponimi, per tradizione storica.

Eppure non è sempre così. La avvincente trilogia di Larsson riporta una quantità di nomi e luoghi che a tutta prima ci risultano estranei. Non c'è nulla di tradotto, non un nome, non un paese, non una strada.

Ci troviamo continuamente alle prese con Götgatan, Bellmansgatan, Midsommarkransen, Götgatsbacken. Nomi evocativi, con qualche conoscenza di inglese e tedesco si possono riconoscere alcune radici.
Gatan, gate o gasse; Kransen, cerchia ... Aftonbladet, blatt, il foglio della sera ...

Sembrerebbe difficile, astruso, anche un po' stridente. Eppure in breve tempo la mente si abitua, riesce a seguire le complicate geografie, ad entrare nella storia.

Sono del tutto certa che se nomi di strade, paesi, locali, giornali e quant'altro fossero stati tradotti, molta della magia dei luoghi si sarebbe persa.


----------



## francisgranada

violadaprile said:


> ...  Sono del tutto certa che se nomi di strade, paesi, locali, giornali e quant'altro fossero stati tradotti, molta della magia dei luoghi si sarebbe persa.


Sono perfettamente d'accordo, figuriamo ci p.e. "Via Muro (o Parete )" invece di _Wall Street_, "Strada di Abbazia" invece di _Abbey Road_ ecc ...

Però, riesco ad immaginare situazioni quando per qualche motivo, nel dato contesto, è importante tradurre anche il nome di una strada. In tale caso la traduzione deve essere corretta e comprensibile. Quindi "Via Knez Mihajlova" non va bene in assoluto perché un italiano lo capirebbe come se si trattasse di qualcuno che si chiamava "Knez Mihajlova" che non ha senso ... (post #14).


----------

